# Update on Us



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I delivered my son on Mother's Day 2010... He was born an Angel already. We spent several days in the hospital because I couldn't bear leaving him there alone and just needed to let him know I was there somehow. We had him blessed and named with the Chaplain at the hospital and my husband carried him from my room to the chapel and back. I already miss him inside me, kicking and moving around. I chose only light dosage of morphine during labor because I wanted to remember giving birth to him. It was bittersweet, to say the least. The saddest moment is how quiet the room was when he was delivered from my womb. Eerily quiet. No commotion. I talked to him the entire time when I was pushing. I told him how much he was loved by us and how we will see him again one day. When I laid in my own bed, on our first night at home, I was eager to fall asleep because I thought I would see him in my dreams. I woke up the next day upset because I didn't or couldn't remember if I saw him or not. The same morning, we went to return the crib we had purchased because it was still in storage at the store since we have never made the pickup... that was hard too. Hubby and I will also celebrate our first son and Mother's day every year now. I hope I will find comfort one day and walk out of this depression. I know in my heart that he did not suffer in womb and is straight to heaven as an Angel, but my soul yearns for him very much. 

I may just be rambling so I'll stop there. Please keep my husband in your prayers as well. He is suffering just as much as I am. 

Thank you sincerely.
Mimi & Tommy


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dear Mimi and Tommy,
My heart is broken for you. It sounds so devoid, but, please accept my condolences. Please know you will always be in my prayers.
xoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

O, Mimi, my heart breaks for you and your husband. I can't imagine the pain you are in. I pray you will find peace.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for the tremendous loss and sadness you both must feel right now. Sending prayers for you both! (HUG) Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so so sorry for the loss of your sweet baby. I'm sure he's an angel watching over you now. I hope you can feel better soon and just remember the love for him.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. I will pray for you and your husband in this extremely difficult time. You have a little angel watching over you from Heaven.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG I am so sorry I read this wrong . OMG I am so sorry for your loss.. My heart is breaking for you, I am so so sorry I misunderstood your post. Please know I am praying for you and Tommy. He is for sure an angel :crying:
:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't express how sorry I am for your loss in words. Just thursday, one of my friends lost her twins, and another lost her 1 yo nephew last week as well. I am just so sorry. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry and you and your husband will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so sorry((((hugs)))))


----------



## momtomax (Mar 13, 2010)

Very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mimi -- My heart is breaking for you, your husband and your family. :smcry: I cannot begin to imagine your pain, but know that God has a reason for everything and that your precious son is in Heaven with Him.

Prayers are being sent to you, your husband and your family.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry. Please accept my condolences. My son was delivered stillborn may years ago, so I can relate very much to your post. My prayers are with you. If you ever want to talk about it, please feel free to pm me anytime.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh no...I am so very, very sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. I will keep you and your husband in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mimi - please accept my condolences. I know that nothing seems to help ease the pain right now but hope that you and your husband can get through this and have happier moments. Remember the love you have for each other and know that your little son will never be forgotten despite the short time he was on this earth. It's no one's fault and I too believe things happen for a reason that might not show itself at the time. Sending prayers and hugs to you and Tommy.:grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I am so very very sorry for your loss and will be keeping you and your husband in my warmest thoughts and prayers... ((((((Big Hugs))))))






An angel wrote in the Book of Life 
Your baby's date of birth 
Then whispered as she closed the book 
"Too beautiful for Earth"


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

maltlovereileen said:


> An angel wrote in the Book of Life
> Your baby's date of birth
> Then whispered as she closed the book
> "Too beautiful for Earth"


How beautiful!

Mimi, I am so sorry about your loss.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so sorry! I can't even imagine. I have had 2 miscarriages, they were the worst pain I have even been through. But I cannot imagine that pain magnified 1000 fold as you have already anticipated to meet this little one, only to have to let them go. :-( My heart breaks for you and your DH.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

there are no words that i can say to ease ur pain as i cannot imagine what u r going thru. just know that god never gives us burdens we cant carry and that u have ur own angel in heaven now. my prayers are with u and ur husband.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh Mimi I am sooooo sorry to hear this. I cannot imagine the pain you must be going through. Please know that we all (over the world) are sending you our thoughts and prayers and love. I really don't know what else to say, because no words can comfort you I'm sure. God Bless...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

My deepest condolences go out to you and your husband. You are both in my prayers and I'm sure your sweet Angel is looking down at you from Heaven.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I could barely get through your post......I am so very sorry. I think your son was very special in coming to you on Mother's Day, even through he could not stay. He was telling you how much he loved you. Take care of yourself until you get your strenght back. God bless you and your husband.......and your little angel in heaven. :heart:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mimi I am so sorry for you and Tommy. My heart breats for you in this hour of sadness. Mother's Day will surely have a special meaning for you in the years ahead and I hope that one day you will have peaceful, precious memories of your baby angel.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Mimi, you and Tommy are in my thoughts at this very sad time.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your unbearable loss. I hope with time you will find peace. Your little angel is watching over you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Mimi and Tommy, No words can express how my heart breaks for you both. I'm certain your precious son knows how very much you loved him.Your special Angel will now watch over you and get you thru this very traumatic time.
Know you are in my prayers...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow you brought tears to my eyes. I pray that you find some kind of comfort knowing he is in God's arms right now. I will keep you and our husband in my prayers and hope you find peace soon..


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Mimi, my heart goes out to you and your husband. A parent should never have to bury a child, no matter what age he may be. Your heart will heal in time sweetheart and God will ease your pain, one day at a time....


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Tears for your pain are flowing. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I cannot imagine your pain right now. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry. Please know that you and your husband are both in my prayers. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: I'm so sorry. My heart aches for you & your husband.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mimi and Tommy, I am so sorry, may God bless your grieving hearts, may his peace that passes all understanding be yours in Christ Jesus. I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Mimi, i am so very sorry for your loss. you will see your precious angel again.:heart: you are in my thoughts and prayers.:grouphug:
Florence & Pearlan


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Dear Mimi and Tommy,

Just reading your post about your precious son made my heart cringe with pain for you both. I cannot imagine what you are going through but you are both very brave and strong. I know to my deepest being that every Mother's Day from here on in will be totally blessed for you. You are both in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer:rayer::heart:.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mimi:

I am so sorry - my heart is breaking for you and your husband. May God bless the little Angel watching over you now! My family knows all too well the heartbreak you are suffering, and I pray that God's gentle hand will ease your pain. 

Much love to you!

Maggie


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Mimi, I am so truly sorry. All my thoughts, wishes and prayers are with you and your husband right now. xoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dear Mimi and Tommy ...

My heart is breaking reading your story. Not only is your son an Angel in Heaven ... but, you and your husband are Angels ... for how you were there in the hospital for your son. And, how lovingly you spoke to your son as he was born.

I pray God brings you peace and comfort ... and, helps lead you out of your depression.

With Love ...

Marie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My heart goes out to you Both. Words cannot express how I feel nor can I imagine completely how you both feel. Know that we are thinking of you and hoping that your hearts will mend soon. Sending my sincerest prayers and hugs to you both. wishing you both continued strength and courage during this most difficult time.
jennifer


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you. Please accept my prayers, hugs and condolences.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh Dearest Mimi I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your precious son. Please know you will always be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Mimi, I can not imagine the pain you and your husband are going through. Please keep your head up, and remember that god always wants the ones he loves the most closest to him..:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I first want to say how beautiful of a woman you are inside -- I mean TRULY a beautiful woman. To take something so devastating and turn it into a celebration of the life you did have inside of you is admirable. You are much more incredible than I.

I was brought to tears reading this as I did not know you had any complications. You gave birth to a beautiful human being, and you and your husband are parents. You have a son, he is just not with you now on earth...but somewhere he is waiting for you. I am so very sorry you and your family have had to go through this -- I know it will take time to heal. My heart breaks for you and I hope you continue to be able to celebrate the life you created even when the ending didn't turn out as you had hoped. Please take care of yourself.


----------

